# Beautiful Mare Contest



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are 3 pics of my 3yr old mare... L A Malibu Maui... AKA Roxy:
















Ready for the Christmas Parade.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres Rosie-Square-Butt. Big and beautiful!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Cori, I really, really like that mare. Even though she's hugely obese, she's still stunning. Once she gets back into shape, well, don't come looking in my pastures if she disappears..... :wink:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Cowgirl140ty*: Roxy is gorgeous! I love her appy markings so pretty.

*Corinowalk*: Rosie is stunning! I have a thing for drafts and their bums. lol Love her dappleing too.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are my 3! 
First, is of my horse Molly, the 2nd is of Chico & the 3rd is of one of my aunt's broodmares, Saphire!


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are my 3 photos 
1st is my gypsy cob mare - Romany girl
2nd & 3rd is my fell mare - Darrenvale Darcy


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ill tell ya one thing about her, SR. Shes got heart. A horse that was allowed to get that obese should have more quit than go. Not her. She *wants* to work. The only trouble is finding a saddle that fits her *and* me. Were both on the bigger size!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Heres 3 pictures of my mare Gypsy 










[


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

My 23 year old Quarter horse mare, Pesky.
click to enlarge


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is my haflinger mare Daisey:


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is my TB cross Shady Lady :lol:

It's so hard to choose just two!! :shock:


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you omgpink. She is the only female of all my horses. But she is a pretty one.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Great photos everyone!! Keep em' coming!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Rowzy...what color do they call gypsy. I had a gelding almost her exact color and never did really nail down what color he was!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, I haven't really figured that out either lol. I call her rose grey but I thought that was greys with a chestnut base, and she has a bay base (does that make sense?).


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Rowzy said:


> Well, I haven't really figured that out either lol. I call her rose grey but I thought that was greys with a chestnut base, and she has a bay base (does that make sense?).


DONT COUNT THIS HORSE! lol I just wanted to show you the color and see if its the same. I always wondered what color they would classify him as. Please excuse his condition...he was a rescue who had to be put down because of complications of lyme disease.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's Razz. The Palomino in the last picture is Faun. It's not the best picture of her, but it's the closest shot. Sorry for the large pictures.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, no fair. I only have one mare and she is absolutely fugly.

Oh, to heck with it, I'll enter her anyway. She really does have a beautiful heart. And pardon her fattyness, she was still carrying her baby fat around (in the middle one, she was still preggo).


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> DONT COUNT THIS HORSE! lol I just wanted to show you the color and see if its the same. I always wondered what color they would classify him as. Please excuse his condition...he was a rescue who had to be put down because of complications of lyme disease.


I think its bay with roaning?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe Ill start my own thread asking the color experts. I just loved his color. Very unique. While in that pic...he does just look like a bay that is roaning...in others, he has a blue roan look to him. He certainly was a unique lil guy.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

uhm ok so this first link isn't really my horse but i used to ride her in lessons is that ok i think shes gorgus!!!! and i'd love to win with her cause she the best horse i've ever riden or ever will gawd i miss her ;(
Photoshop.com - thistle.jpg

this horse is my horse shes gorgus too lol xD i luv her sorry about the grafics and stuff i did that and i couldn't find the origanal D:
Photoshop.com - sadie.jpg
heres another picture of sadie ignor me my posture and myself are ugly LOL 
Photoshop.com - 228.JPG

sorry about the long links D:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Here is my mare Demi. I think she is gorgeous(Though I might be a bit bias)!*


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

My quarter horse mare, Nova!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Corinowalk:* He looks like a bay roan to me, but I can't really tell from the photos

*Dani:* I just love Demi!

*mliponoga:* Nova is stunning! Grulla?


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

omgpink said:


> *Corinowalk:* He looks like a bay roan to me, but I can't really tell from the photos
> 
> *Dani:* I just love Demi!
> 
> *mliponoga:* Nova is stunning! Grulla?


Thanks! Yes, she is a grulla.


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

The first pic is one of my barrel mares, Zip








The second one is of a mare i bought to train for barrels, Blue








The last one is a pic of a reining mare i get to ride sometimes,


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, I'll enter Sonya, even tho she's more cute than beautiful :smile:


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

The first 2 are pics of my black mare bunny. The third is a pic of my little palamino mare.


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

the pony i ride, Lady


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful mares everyone!! I've only got one decent photo so here we go (please excuse rider/tack)


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

My one and only Mare, Jazz.
I took this one evening as she was running up from the pasture. 
It is one of my favorite pics of her!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Amalalriie: She is gorgeous! I love greys! 

SpiritedLittleCooperShots: Jazz is beautiful! I love that photo of her, she looks like a wild horse! <3


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry everyone I but the wrong deadline up on the original post. 

NEW DEADLINE: Sept. 13

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

heres cricket. The first two pics were taken in April so she still had some fuzzies, but i think there the best pics i have of her so far.


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

Our little piggy Sabrina:




























And for a bonus picture (not for the contest), here she is with our youngest daughter:


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Bubrina said:


> And for a bonus picture (not for the contest), here she is with our youngest daughter:


N'awwwwhhhhhh!:hug:


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's Peppy, my 8 year old QH mare.. I'll add a couple more pictures later as I'm not on my computer with all my pictures.. Just didn't want to forget. ha ha


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

this is a 22+ arabian that i ride sometimes..


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

omgpink said:


> *Dani:* I just love Demi!


 Thank you Brittney!! Me too!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

alright if no one else enters in the next 24 hours or so I'll go ahead and add the voting thread.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pictures _Bubrina_! May i ask what kind of camera you use, cuz, you know, christmas is coming! lol
Also, you & some others in this thread should think of entering my contest (if you're interested)! Some great photography here!http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/photo-contest-win-painting-less-than-63880/


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Great pictures _Bubrina_! May i ask what kind of camera you use, cuz, you know, christmas is coming! lol
> Also, you & some others in this thread should think of entering my contest (if you're interested)! Some great photography here!http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/photo-contest-win-painting-less-than-63880/


Thanks!

My camera is a Canon 20D (quite outdated now, but works great for me), and the lens I was using for those shots is a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS. If you're looking to get into DLSRs, I recommend buying more expensive lenses, and (at least initially) used or inexpensive bodies. The lenses tend to hold their value FAR better than bodies.

I'll see about putting some pictures into that thread.


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Hope it's not too late.
Here is my TB Crystal:


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Ugh, no fair. I only have one mare and she is absolutely fugly.
> 
> Oh, to heck with it, I'll enter her anyway. She really does have a beautiful heart. And pardon her fattyness, she was still carrying her baby fat around (in the middle one, she was still preggo).


 
I think she is beautifull, but then again i am in love with belgians, what i wouldn't give to have another one but they are hard to find around here for a decent price =(


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

hold on im gonna post!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

My moms old mare Puzzle, shes the paint in these pictures. my mom renewed her vows on horseback.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ That's awesome!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

CONTEST IS CLOSED! 

Thanks everyone for entering. I will be putting up a thread here shortly for voting!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Grr an hour late! Lol


----------

